# Tell me about center pins...



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

What is the advantages to a center pin?

I have 10.5' okuma with a shimano spinning reel as my steel head rod right now. I want to set up an 11' with a baitcaster for float fishing soon. I have been seeing a ton of guys with center pins and I am wondering what the advantage is to them....and why so many people use them for steelheading.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

The biggest advantage is, they have their own category at the top. (joke). Long, drag free drifts that present the offering as natural as possible. Pretty cool having to palm reel as thats your only drag. Borrow one and try before you invest, a modest rig is a few hundred dollars, but oh the fun. It's the reason my fly rods collect dust from November til March. Good luck.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

How about castibility? 

I'll have to watch some guys in action with them I guess... 

I have friends who fish a standard fly rod with a bobber/indicator and they actually do pretty well but they can not cast very far with them...they work good for smaller water and short floats I guess...

I think I need to watch a good center pin guy and see how thay do it.


FYI I didn't even see that they had thier own forum...I just checked it out...looks like most the answers to my questions would be in there.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I've tried a pin a few times and hated it. In all fairness though, I've been using baitcasters for bobber fishing for several years and the pin rig seemed heavier and more cumbersome than what I was used to. So, it's all personal preference--pin guys love their pins, baitcaster guys love their baitcasters and the world is one big happy place because both are usually fishing spawn and could give a **** less how the other guy is doing it. 

My only problem with all of this is the use of the word "float." A float is something you see in a parade or it's a tasty dessert at A&W. In the fishing world, "float" is something you hope your boat does or at the very least, hope you do when you step into the wrong spot. 

A bobber is the thing you use to detect a bite when doing that particular method of fishing.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

thousandcasts said:


> A bobber is the thing you use to detect a bite when doing that particular method of fishing.


 Blasphemy!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

FishKilla419 said:


> Blasphemy!!!:lol::lol::lol:


A "strike indicator" is when the auto plants are nearing the end of a contract and all you hear from the union guys is, "this is (*&& and *&^% this!" 

That kind of talk indicates a strike is on the horizon...Strike Indicator.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

thousandcasts said:


> I've tried a pin a few times and hated it. In all fairness though, I've been using baitcasters for bobber fishing for several years and the pin rig seemed heavier and more cumbersome than what I was used to. So, it's all personal preference--pin guys love their pins, baitcaster guys love their baitcasters and the world is one big happy place because both are usually fishing spawn and could give a **** less how the other guy is doing it.
> 
> My only problem with all of this is the use of the word "float." A float is something you see in a parade or it's a tasty dessert at A&W. In the fishing world, "float" is something you hope your boat does or at the very least, hope you do when you step into the wrong spot.
> 
> A bobber is the thing you use to detect a bite when doing that particular method of fishing.


Starting to like your personality Hutch... maybe one day we'll fish!...

One thing I've noticed is that landing a fish on them takes longer than other methods, if you're releasing fish in cold or warm water this is not a good, as they tend to swim off and die later, ending up in a log pile instead of the smoker! The Center Pin is the only reel that has a simular/worse 'backlash" tendency than a casting reel, IMO a casting reel is at least equal to if not better than a pin.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

limpinglogan said:


> How about castibility?
> 
> I'll have to watch some guys in action with them I guess...
> 
> ...


There's guys that can cast them a long way, I'm not any of them:lol: But with the help of experienced pinners, youtube and a little practice, you'll be able to throw one far enough to enjoy a day on the water using one. I was just poking at the bear when I told you they have there own thread, the only time I don't wanna talk about pin fishing is when I'm pin fishing. give it a try, it's more fun than it looks. Good luck to you. And Hutch, if you don't stop bashing pinning I'll put one on that new rod you just built me!


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

thousandcasts said:


> A "strike indicator" is when the auto plants are nearing the end of a contract and all you hear from the union guys is, "this is (*&& and *&^% this!"
> 
> That kind of talk indicates a strike is on the horizon...Strike Indicator.


Now thats funny right there.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

jerrob said:


> There's guys that can cast them a long way, I'm not any of them:lol: But with the help of experienced pinners, youtube and a little practice, you'll be able to throw one far enough to enjoy a day on the water using one. I was just poking at the bear when I told you they have there own thread, the only time I don't wanna talk about pin fishing is when I'm pin fishing. give it a try, it's more fun than it looks. Good luck to you. And Hutch, if you don't stop bashing pinning I'll put one on that new rod you just built me!


Let me guess--after you put the pin on that new rod, you're gonna go out and toss some "roe," correct? 

Hutch: "So how do you fish?"

Jerrob: "I'm a roe fisherman." 

Hutch: "Dude, put a motor on that boat--as soon as I got a jet, my days of working my a** off to get to a fishing spot were over. Anyway, how do you fish when you get done rowing to a spot?" 

:lol::evilsmile


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

thousandcasts said:


> Let me guess--after you put the pin on that new rod, you're gonna go out and toss some "roe," correct?
> 
> Hutch: "So how do you fish?"
> 
> ...


You're lucky I'm not done having you build me rods or taking me fishing, or I would find that offensive............damn funny but offensive.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Roe is what I eat at the sushi restaurant.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

limpinglogan said:


> What is the advantages to a center pin?
> 
> I have 10.5' okuma with a shimano spinning reel as my steel head rod right now. I want to set up an 11' with a baitcaster for float fishing soon. I have been seeing a ton of guys with center pins and I am wondering what the advantage is to them....and why so many people use them for steelheading.


 
the advantage?
they are a great reel when you are dealing with big water but there is no advantage when compared alongside of a quality baitcasting reel.

why so many people use them?
Some say its for the fight. Some say its for the drag free drifts. I think that a mass majority use them because it looks cool.

Pins are fashionable but fashion don't catch fish


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

I use them because I feel like Charles Barkley does about Right Guard.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sMm-nYsmx4"]Right Guard with Charles Barkley (1994) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Roger That said:


> I use them because I feel like Charles Barkley does about Right Guard.
> 
> Right Guard with Charles Barkley (1994) - YouTube[/url]


LMAO....redic. :chillin:


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

wintrrun said:


> I think that a mass majority use them because it looks cool.


LOL those are the same people who only use GLX rods, Kingpins reels, G- (insert number here) Simms waders and Patagonia jackets. They go to the river with gear that is worth more than their broke down pickup. All that matters is that they look cool while fishing! :evilsmile

Ok but honestly its a fun, challenging and exciting way to fish. The challenging part is learning how to cast and apply drag since everyone thinks if you buy a pin fish magically jump on your line LOL.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Its one more way to enjoy steeelhead fishing. Still have spinning drift rigs, baitcasting backbounce, fly and switch rods and use them all. So when someone comes up with another method that catches them effectively, this gear junkie is wanting one. Tight lines.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a cheap okuma sheff I bought used.. And simms waders... Is that wht I dont fit in??

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Roger That said:


> I have a cheap okuma sheff I bought used.. And simms waders... Is that wht I dont fit in??
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 

No. that reasons obvious.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Hookset Hookset Hookset......set the stinkin hook!!! thats what my brain goes through as I watch a fishing buddies float go down. he fishes a spinning rig now and the hooksets with a center pin are lightning fast in comparison.


----------

